# Audi Driver: Jason Statham Sports an Audi S8. Would You Expect Otherwise of "The Transporter"?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It's not really new news that actor Jason Statham drives an Audi or that said Audi happens to be an S8. You could have probably expected as much since the car enthusiast and actor has piloted the D3 generation Audi Q-ship in two of the three Transporter feature films as well as provided the narration for Audi's 'Truth in 24' documentary about Le Mans. We've published reports before of Statham and rumored exploits in Holloywood in his black S8 but this is the first shot we have of the car.

Check out more over at Celebrity Cars Blog.

* Full Story *


----------



## OrlandoR (Mar 16, 2005)

I love the fact that a celebrity is a true car enthusiast and not just one that gets a car because it is 'cool'. Also had no idea that he was the narrator for Truth in 24, I always thought the voice sounded familar.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I love those wheels.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

Wasn't he in one of their commercial? The one were he was trying out the other cars (getting away from the bad guy or sumthing...)

It would be nice to see what other Audi's he has. I would love to see him in a mint older model..


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Those "commercials" were for BMW.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

It was the 2008 Super Bowl commercial for the A6 3.0T. 

http://www.youtube.com/v/F6RoXOB_aQQ&hl=en_US&fs=1&


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

You are right - I was mixing that up with the Clive Owen/BMW videos which were awesome.


----------

